# Too Many Talk about Fishing; too Few Actually Go Fishing



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

Just checked the viewers on this ice fishing forum. There are currently 70 viewers. It is sad that too many come here to "online" fishing; very few actually go out on ice to catch real fish.

I have not seen many nice fishing pictures posted here so far. Why can't you move your lazy a55es to lakes and pull some nice jumbos? Oh, well, I guess I am one of the lazy ones too.

[oops] fixed


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I haven't ice fished at all this year but I enjoy reading the forums.
Besides maybe those 70 people had a job to do or other good reasons that they were not able to fish.
In fairness how about we ask them to post why they were not able to fish during the time you mention.
I'll go first: Too cold outside


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

I have been on the ice many times this year already probobly more than 15. Does that make me a lazy person for not having time to take a pic because I was to busy catching fish the whole time...lol

I do go alot but very rarely do I take the camera on the soft or hard water they just dont mix well.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Wish i could be out fishing tonight. That bad thing called "work" seems to mess up my fishing plans not to mention the domestic duties on the home front :sad:


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I HAVE A JOB! and can't make it out a lot during the week although I have been known to burn the mid-night oil if the fish are biting. Fishingrookie, make sure to post your pics when you get out..............Patch


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I've only had the opportunity to go out once so far and didn't catch anything. How about a picture of me in my shanty would that help out your ice fishin' blues?


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

I work third shift. I am going to be on the ice for the next 24 hours starting tommarow am.


----------



## SEABASS4213 (Jul 13, 2003)

HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE LAYED OFF and dont goto school ? hmm that might be your answear


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Some of us have those things called jobs  and when you throw in kids into sports, takes alot of your time. Plus working outside this weather all night doesn't make you want to go back in it between days at work. Hope to get out soon, been out twice with no success except for the burgers on grill. That was nice  Will be at the outing for steelhead in white lake. Lets see your pics so far for the ice season fishrookie...all I saw in your photo's was some pics of a rod and a salmon from the soft water  I need one of those nice digital camera's also to take the pics with, if you could loan me one, I'll get out and get you some good ones on the bay


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

fishingrookie said:


> move your lazy a55es to lakes and pull some nice jumbers? .


Is this some new invader species :chillin: :lol:


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

After working 12 hours a day, all week, plus Saturday...that really don't leave much time to go fishing. I'll get out when I can...somehow that has to work around the job, hte Daughter, the Wife, the Household things that need doing, other gfamily obligations, shoveling snow like tonite, idiots that don't know how to driven causing me to drive longer than I should.. You know..LIFE...it does take priorities...Whats YOUR excuse??


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah, with work 45 hours a week and night school for college, homework, and a wife, 2 cats and a dog....keeps me pretty busy. :sad: 

But I still fish every weekend :lol: 

I have some pix too, if I knew how to post them.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

there just aren't that many people who are in a situation to fish 3+ days a week. If you are one of them consider yourself lucky, I know I do. Now i'm haven't taken many pics this year yet....you can draw your own conclusions as to why. Could it be that i'm just not catching anything, or that I don't want to show you? (or possibly that camera's don't work well for action shots when its -5 outside like the past few days)


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

just the other night I had a beautiful crappie right at sunset, very scenic....and as I released it to swim away, I thought, dang if i could just get a picture for that guy on the internet.....opportunity lost.

i'm so sorry to all my internet friends that I'm an angsty lil bastage today


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

Please everyone remember (FishingRookie) started this thread not (The Rookie). Whata ya thinking FishingRookie  you best be catchin &

postin your ass off now . LoL


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

I've fished 16 of the 19 days this month (deer hunted one of the others). If "The Lazy Ones" have my lousy luck and frostbitten fingers they are probably smart to stay home in this weather.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

someone get the fire hose this forum's gonna burn down!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Don't grab the concept of an interactive forum do you???


This isn't the greatb!tc% site.....


Lots more info here....Go fish.


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

I have only been out 3 times this year. have not caught anything worth taking a pic of.
but now that the bay is getting safe enough to my likeing.and I am laid off for a few more weeks so after a mini vacation this fri. thru sun snomobiling I will be on the sag bay all next week every day. I will be posting ice conditions and post pics if I catch somthing.
If I find a hotspot I will let you know that I caught fish down stream of the z bridge.
If some one wants to know more detail they can allways pm me and I will share what I know.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Here's some fish pictures!


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey! Those look like the ones that I caught the other morning, Froze Solid! I didn't get a pic though...........Patch


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

The reason why I havent posted any pics of fish that I have caught ice fishing is because >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..



Gosh darn it I dont have a freekin camera,Oh I havent caught any fish either and have only been out ice fishing 1 time this season  One other thing I wore my car out coming back from recent Tennessee trip thanks to Michigan roads :rant:


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Here is my reasons...work a steady 40 hrs. for a municipality...winter time I work all snow and water main breaks also....I have my own Masonry bussiness to run...( still doing brick work ) I have a son on the Roseville swim team ( practices and meets ) a wife....etc...etc... I get upnorth more than fishing down here for perch......PRIORITY......Family


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> thanks to Michigan roads



Man......I hear that!!!!! I was driving back from GA monday and had only gotten about 20 miles into this state before I nailed a hole...got a nice vibration at 75mph now..... :rant:


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I don't have to give a reason for not reporting. But I can tell ya this, myself and Ming Ming will be successfull tomorrow.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

there ya go tubejig summed it up nicely. this thread has made me want to fish today, and for not going i have no excuse, I nearly left the house an hour ago for a midnight dash. tomorrow, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

fishingrookie said:


> I have not seen many nice fishing pictures posted here so far. Why can't you move your lazy a55es to lakes and pull some nice jumbers? Oh, well, I guess I am one of the lazy ones too.


some of us are to lazy to fill out their user profile


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

The first and last time I posted on a good day on the lake I was flamed so bad for not giving up my spot to 10,000 online fishermen ( tho I did share with the first 25 or so people that PM'd me. But hey, a small body of water can only take so much pressure. ), Steve had to step in and tell everybody to back off.

Haven't posted on that subject since.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Hey Trout, I like the pic of the fish. When we get a better printer someday, I'm putting that one on the wall.


----------



## bullydog324 (Nov 11, 2004)

I try and fish at least twice a week, right now college just started back up and I have classes during the day and in the evening.That leaves the weekend for homework and trying to find time for fishing.I only post reports on here when I fish a lake that most of you know about,like Grand Lake or Fletcher's.Believe me I don't have time to sit on my lazy arse.


----------



## Buzzy (Dec 18, 2002)

fishingrookie said:


> Just checked the viewers on this ice fishing forum. There are currently 70 viewers. It is sad that too many come here to "online" fishing; very few actually go out on ice to catch real fish.
> 
> I have not seen many nice fishing pictures posted here so far. Why can't you move your lazy a55es to lakes and pull some nice jumbers? Oh, well, I guess I am one of the lazy ones too.



I have a question???? What is a jumber?????? ne_eye:


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Let me sum up what I think is the general opinion of this thread.........

Fishingrookie, we beseech you to enjoy relations with yourself at your loneliest moments.

Big Mike


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

I like to make fun to everybody here. You excuses are as good as mine. I know you are all hard working people trying to enjoy ice fishing between your busy job/home/school ... schedules. I am in the same boat as everyone else.

me too when I had time to ice fishing two weeks ago, there was no ice on the wather; when ice comes back, I don't have much time.

I know that is not a good excuse but... - I am going to go ice fishing this week and let you know the results with some pictures. 

Hope every one has some fun on the ice.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

MiketheElder said:


> Let me sum up what I think is the general opinion of this thread.........
> 
> Fishingrookie, we beseech you to enjoy relations with yourself at your loneliest moments.
> 
> Big Mike


you guys have said it all!!

Big Mike
LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree 100% fishingrookie, I thought about do a similar post, however, not everyone plays the game at the same level. Some people are much more serious than others, pay attention to detail which seperates the average fisherman from the great fisherman. I also beleive 10% of the fisherman catch 90% of the fish. The thing about fishing is there are so many ways to catch so many different fish, so many different tactics, so much different tackle. I hate it when someone says you have to use this or that on this lake or you won't catch any thing, nothing can be futher from the truth, there are so many different patterns going on in different parts of the lake all the time. Thats what makes fishing so great, so many differnt ways to catch them, and so what if everyone is not so serious about it.Coming on this website and talking about it or prepairing your tackle is the next best thing to going.


----------



## MichiganMike5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Aint ever heard it put that way, but... Well said Elder!!! LOL


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Post pictures???? Cameras are bad luck. If you can get them to even start in the low teens. Seldom even take a camera with me anymore, they really are a curse.......Right Buddabelly?


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

I've only been out 5 times so far this season, but i've kept 74 gills, one crappie and three perch. The gills were 7" to 9-3/4", the crappie went 10-1/2" and the perch were 9-1/2" to 10-1/2". It's not always how often you get out but how productive your time on the ice is. 
I got my first digital camera for Christmas. I've taken a few pics of my catch but not sure how to post them. I guess it's time for a little schooling.
Good luck, be safe and Do It On The Ice.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

MiketheElder said:


> Let me sum up what I think is the general opinion of this thread.........
> 
> Fishingrookie, we beseech you to enjoy relations with yourself at your loneliest moments.
> 
> Big Mike



Thanks Mike.... :lol:   :lol:


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

trout said:


> I haven't ice fished at all this year but I enjoy reading the forums.
> Besides maybe those 70 people had a job to do or other good reasons that they were not able to fish.
> In fairness how about we ask them to post why they were not able to fish during the time you mention.
> I'll go first: Too cold outside


Working! Then of course there are those projects around the house that got put off during trout season, then it got put off during deer season, and now it can't be put off any longer say's my little lady. You have to pick the battles wisely :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

MiketheElder said:


> Let me sum up what I think is the general opinion of this thread.........
> 
> Fishingrookie, we beseech you to enjoy relations with yourself at your loneliest moments.
> 
> Big Mike


Yeah, relations with your "Jumber" :lol:


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Yeah, relations with your "Jumber" :lol:


LMAO! OOOOOOOOH Boy! It won't be long now!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

This won't degrade into another jumber milking thread will it? I think we already covered that one........:SHOCKED: 


OOPS looks like I'm to late, it has already devolved.


----------



## Matt Schalk (Dec 20, 2000)

Fishing?? .... ice fishing??? ... I don't have the time to actually go FISHING anymore. Maybe I can sneak away from the workshop to do a little research and development. Sometimes I have to go out and do some promotional work, demonstrations, or a picture or video shoot on the ice .... but actually FISHING !!! ... I WISH !!!


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

Fishingrookie.

As far as I can tell, this looks like the first real fishing you've done all winter yourself. And it seems you attracted quit a few bites. :evil: 

Being one of the few people on the boards actually in position to take advantage of every opportunity, I must admit that I've not personally been out to cut any ice yet this winter myself. Of course my main target is walleyes and I like waiting until the weather and ice conditions are both safe and optimum. But you know me, I'll answer any post to show my (almost to many) fishing pictures I have. So heres a few from last year for you to look at.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I work 60+ hours a week.I WISH I could go fishing everyday,but since I can't I come in here and read about the fellow that are retired or just have a life in general that get to go fishing.
I've been out a couple of times this year,but didn't feel a post was nessesary about my sub-legal pike or my two crappie I pulled through after 4 hours of cutting holes and moving all over the lake  
A camera? I agree with ESOX.What a curse...you bring a camera and most times you might as well read a book cause you ain't gettin' no fish :lol: 
Mabye once the Saginaw River freezes good I can post some good reports...until then I'll be workin' ....readin'....and plugin' holes in the in-land lakes with the kids


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Already posted once in biginning, but one more than I'm done with it. " fishingrookie" you obviously picked an excellent screen name for yourself. Have fun jigging your jumber this winter, but please no pics  :lol:


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I promise to get those reports on your desk by tomorrow morning. I don't know about pictures, how about some overheads with fancy graphs. :sad:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah (insert wife's name), apparently I'm spending too much time with you or at work, I need to get out on the ice more. Why? Cause Fishingrookie said so!


Just razzin' ya man, we'd all like to be out on the ice more, it's hard to spud a hole in cyberspace


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

In checking you user profile, I noticed you had 4 pictures. Naturally curious, I checked 'em out.

Three kinda out of focus shots of a rod, and one shot of what appears to be a few fish backs.....

Methinks we have a case of the pot calling the kettle black.....


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> In checking you user profile, I noticed you had 4 pictures. Naturally curious, I checked 'em out.
> 
> ...


  :lol: I couldn't resist!


----------



## sasquatchpa (Jan 20, 2005)

On Nov. 14 I fell hanging a tree stand and broke both legs. I will be in my wheel chair till early March. I have read this forum since finding it a couple weeks ago. I have not been on the ice. I hope I get a pass. 


P.S. Always keep yourself strapped to the tree no matter how incovenient it is!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

sasquatchpa said:


> On Nov. 14 I fell hanging a tree stand and broke both legs. I will be in my wheel chair till early March. I have read this forum since finding it a couple weeks ago. I have not been on the ice. I hope I get a pass.
> 
> 
> P.S. Always keep yourself strapped to the tree no matter how incovenient it is!


 :Welcome: to the site, sorry to hear about your fall, but glad you are around to tell the tale. Hope you are getting your outdoor fix through this site, I know it works for me  Hope you have a speedy recovery and can get back out there soon!


----------



## flip69 (Jan 10, 2003)

fishing rookie,
if you pay all our bills and give us some spending cash for gas and bait and a camera or two we will all go fishing and post pics.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

I've been on the ice since Dec.22 as perdicted by the way and fished mostly everyday, to tell the truth only caught 3 limits of gills with some perch along the way. Don't think they'll make good pics Lookin for jolopys then you'll have your pics. Went with Tubejig today caught a 4 lb. that looked like a good pic but it was snowing so hard you would have seen only flackes. Nice tread dude.


----------



## MichiganMike5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Fantastic Pic's Wally!! Theres some beautiful Fish!!


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Okay...here it goes.








We caught this Monday Night on a Tip-Up. 28" Northern. Ignore the date on the pic, Gus hasn't figured out how to change the date on his camera yet!  









This was last year with my son. As you can see, he really enjoyed himself!

There, am I off the hook now?!?


----------

